# Nitrate Removal Filter Media



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

Just looking for some advice on a filter media that actually works to get rid of nitrate...
I currently house a trio of breeding reds in a 200gal. They breed very often, 2-3 times a month, again that's three breeding pairs......
I vac my gravel for fry every week or more so, and running several canister filters(4, 404 fluvals, a fx5, and 3 aqua110's). The reason for so many filters is to keep the ammonia levels at bay. Every time they breed my nitrates go though the roof and ammonia spikes to .25-.50 at most. 
I'v since looked into a few good nitrate filters from aquaripure but it seems worthless to invest into when I'm running such a hi bio load, all filters are stocked with bio-max.
I'v read running fsb filters may help, but im not really interested in getting rid of fluvals.. I'v bought serval resins (nitra-zorb, pura nitrate lock) they do help but i dont think I can keep up with recharging them every week... It's killing me.... 
Im now considering to help root out the problem causing nitrates, my filters have sponges on all intakes and they get really bad, i try to rinse them out every day...
Other then that it's got to be my bio-max(it too gets rinsed often), I'm thinking that if i can harvest a filter media that can grow anaerobic bacteria I might be able to fight nitrates!!
However anaerobic bacteria won't grow in a oxygen rich setup, that i can not do with out.....
Here's a link to a few media/chemical products if anyone recommends any? 
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/cat/infoL3/22878/off/0/_page/1/sortby/1/category.web

I really like to swap out biomax for some Nitrogen Sponge from
Kent Marine, but not sure if it's even worth my time?
My LFS was trying to push nitrex on me but I don't think it's worth a risk?

This week I'm going to try setting up a automatic water feed system from DI filter directly to my tank, other then that I'm open to suggestions

Guys plz don't mention more water changes, it gets done every week, more like every other day lol
I can do a 75% water change and 48 hours later nitrate will be back to 100ppm
Nitrazorb did help me but it's really hard to keep up on, is it possible to grow anaerobic bacteria in a canister filter like a 404 or a fx5?

please don't advise me on more water changes guys lol
It gets done more then every week, more Iike every other day. I can do a 75% water change and 48 hours later back to 100ppm nitrazorb does help but gets costly


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

heres my setup minuse a few filters, 
i built a custom over flow tank to raise fry


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I have always heard that water changes where the only way to remove nitrates. Maybe I am wrong?

Cool setup BTW!


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

Thx for the feedback one day soon I'll have time to build some a nice stands, first need a bigger house to fit so me more tanks
Lol
Anaerobic bacteria is the only way to get rid of nitrate from my research but how to harvest it...?
Theirs got to be some sort of safe media to throw In a fluvial or two?
But will the bacteria grow? In such a rich oxygen environment ?


----------



## Caribad1 (Jul 7, 2010)

Plants-lots of hungry plants! Either in the tank or in a sump / refugium I'd put a load of water hyacinths. You will need to give them bright light, but with enough light a few hyacinths wil quickly multiply into a thick growth of long trailing Nitrate sucking roots! If I'm not mistaken plants take in Nitrates as a source of Nitrogen to produce green leafy growth. A couple hyacinths will quickly become a big enough mass to suck up all the Nitrates those horny P's are producing. You have to use fast growing- hungry plants though, not slow growing like anubias or java.
1. Water hyacinth
2 water lettuce
3. water sprite
4. anacharis
5. salvinia


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

Well i guess back out comes my tanning bed.....
I opt'd to go with fake plants after my first spawning because they shredded everything.. I had started with two mother swords that Grew into 3-4 bucket loads, i donated them all to my lfs. I just couldn't bare to unclog filters anymore. Since then all filters now have sponges and I also made the over flow tank, it would be a good idea to start with fry tank for plants... It used to be so easy to clean with no gravel.. Can this plants listed grow with out gravel as free floaters???
Thanks,
Again no one knows any filter media that could help?


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

If you want a free floating plant that will suck a ton of junk out of your water go with hornwort. You may get a few needles stuck on your intake but no big deal. It is my favorite plant for fry tanks!!


----------



## Caribad1 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah, hornwort would be great as well. I'm sure there are others I missed. All the plants I listed will grow free floating, as will hornwort. There are some Nitrate reducing filter media available, but plants will out perform them all BIG TIME. 
Put the hornwort in your fry tank, if the water flows though it to the breeding tank the plants will remove Nitrates. Look at it this way, a $10 investment in hornwort (given enough light and Nitrates) will grow into a hundred dollars worth in no time, and remove TEN Times the Nitrates of your original investment. No filter media that I know of can do that.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah you will be amazed at how fast it grows! I have it in all my tanks except my big red belly tank, and that has a big water onion, but in another month I will have too much hornwort LOL.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I agree with plants being the best option, I have a few root plants and some floating plants in all of my tanks and none of them ever register much in the way of nitrates, maybe 5 ppm sometimes just before a water change. Floating plants especially are nutrient hogs, I have a ton of extras, if you need any, let me know.


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

I'd also recommend the water hyacinths. I have them in my little koi pond, and the first time I did a nitrate test on that water, it came up 0ppm. I was so sure that the test kit had to be in error, that I tested on one of my aquariums, but it was working fine. They have the most dense roots of any floating plant I've seen, and suck up nutrients like crazy. I've had the pond for 3 yrs now, and have yet been able to detect nitrates in it.


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

Plants with out question would be the safest way to go. Im still thinking about the amount of waist that gets produced by both fish and fry. When eggs are laid and in such a closed environment I still don't see it possible to keep nitrates down. With out water changes or some sort of monster filter Im still thinking I'll be in "red" zone....
A automatic water change system I'm still tnking will be needed or guys please take a look at this email from aquaipure, it seems to good to be true and too dam much money as well.
Does it work?

Brian,

I understand your concerns. The XL Aquaripure will be the equivalent of about a 130 gallon weekly water change. You know your tank better than me so you are the best person to judge whether or not that will be enough. However, we could also add on an additional medium canister for additional capacity ... I have done this several times with success on heavily stocked tanks such as yours. That would be about equal to a 180 gallon weekly water change all total. I charge $99 for the add on. It's not on the website at this time but it is often the answer for situations such as yours. You could also just get the XL and get the add on later if needed.

I have a $20 discount right now but do not offer any type of payment plans. I have a 1 year warranty. I do not have a money back guarantee as that makes wholesale difficult and I really find it doesn't do much good for many customers anyway. They work well but are not an overnight miracle product and they do have their limits. I do however feel like you would be quite satisfied with the XL although you might need the additional add on to really get the satisfying results you expect.

Kind Regards,

John Strawn
Aquaripure, LLC
www.aquaripure.com


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Will hornworts remove as much nitrates when planted in the substrate?


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

bigbipo said:


> Just looking for some advice on a filter media that actually works to get rid of nitrate...
> I currently house a trio of breeding reds in a 200gal. They breed very often, 2-3 times a month, again that's three breeding pairs......
> I vac my gravel for fry every week or more so, and running several canister filters(4, 404 fluvals, a fx5, and 3 aqua110's). The reason for so many filters is to keep the ammonia levels at bay. Every time they breed my nitrates go though the roof and ammonia spikes to .25-.50 at most.
> I'v since looked into a few good nitrate filters from aquaripure but it seems worthless to invest into when I'm running such a hi bio load, all filters are stocked with bio-max.
> ...


when you say your biomax gets rinsed, its obviously not geting rinsed in tap water right? hate to ask, but it was making me think


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

drip system ftw


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

[/quote]

when you say your biomax gets rinsed, its obviously not geting rinsed in tap water right? ha
te to ask, but it was making me think
[/quote]

HAHa then I would be having nitrite problems not nitrAte problems
LoL
The reason I mentioned rinsed(tank water) is because i'v recently been told that my biomax has been the cause of my problems...
But again it's just the end result of my fish breeding two batches of eggs every 2 weeks, I have three breeding pairs.

I need another stop to home depo to p/u the rest of the parts to make a over flow for auto. Water change system..
I'll post some pix when it's ready.


----------

